# Backup - Wipe - Restore



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Just wondering if there is any benefit to backing up, full wipe then restoring the same ROM?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Hm, dunno but that's how I kill my battery ;P atleast 7 to 9 % per


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

If you have a decent setup and you may want to go back to it at some point? Other than that idk.

Running Liquid GingerSense 2.1 (Yes I remember what i said about sense last week). @RevosOne on Twitter...


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

If you have a ROM you really like and have it all set up the way you like.
You want to keep running it but may want to do some house cleaning.
Does this actually do anything beneficial to keep your setup running smoothly?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I would say no as if you backup before wiping then re install the the same backup. You are just loading the same stuff you wiped. I like to make a backup of a fresh install of a Rom. So later on if I have issues I can flash the backup and fix what I messed up.


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

If you do a backup and restore it will restore all the apps you had before the wipe therefore nullifying the wipe


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Backup as in Nandroid? If you're doing a nandroid backups, wiping, and then restoring the nandroid backup, you've just wasted a lot of time and have accomplished nothing. Nandroid backups contain everything from the system down to dalvik-cache.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

schrochem said:


> Just wondering if there is any benefit to backing up, full wipe then restoring the same ROM?


To answere this question the answere is no. Your best bet is to just do into manage apps and just clear cashe. Not data, just the cashe.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## ByteSizeSln (Nov 27, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> To answere this question the answere is no. Your best bet is to just do into manage apps and just clear cashe. Not data, just the cashe.
> 
> Sent from sing sing Max security facility


Or, boot into CWM and clear cache (all at once rather than per application), then in Titanium Backup (Pro/Paid? I paid - use it a LOT), Menu/More "Clean up the Dalvik cache" will remove "orphan" items. You might also try "SD Maid" to get rid of some dead wood








Hope that helps. Are you having "issues"? If so, then pave it all (cache/dalvik/system/data via CWM), re-install your ROM, re-setup (yes, it's a royal pain, been there MANY times), and SELECTIVELY restore your apps via TiBu (I have a mental "must have" list", only restore Apps NOT data, unless you have a high score you're trying to preserve); I find the games I've collected mucked with stuff (background services that start after a reboot, etc - AutoStarts is also your friend to find out what's REALLY running after certain actions). I'm running SHIFTAO5P 2.8 with Imo's 5.1.0 AOSP kernel in "Normal" mode and don't have issues (yet). Keep finding decent Google $0.10 deals


----------

